# Tivo Sony SAT-T60 with Verizon FIOS



## slick1109 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello, A friend of fine just gave me their old Sony SAT-T60 TIVO + Direct TV unit. I have verizon FIOS so i suppose it does me no good as is.

Ultimately, is there any way to convert / hack / etc the box into a simple FREE DVR unit that i can use to record tv shows?

If not, how else could i modify this unit to make it usefull. If nothing else, I am going to strip the added hard drive out of the unit and stick it into my computer, but i would really like to find some kind of use for it is possible.

Thanks in advance.

-Slick


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

DirecTV units are DirecTV-only, sorry.

I have heard of people hacking their old units to run straight Debian and act as servers. Whether this is actually useful is dubious -- the CPU is slow, and the network performance is worse.


----------

